# places to polespear without a boat



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i got a 7 ft spearpole and i need help finding a place to spearpole with out a boat 

that is close to pcola beach or near pensacola

any suggestions?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Perdido Pass to the west is usually a very productive spot for sheepshead, black snapper, flounder, etc. and you are allowed to spearfish here.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

2nd the jetties at perdido pass....west or east side, couple miles to the west there is a condo called "four seasons" they've got a pier that extend a bit (don'tbeseen by security guard, he won't let ya doit) or go to west beach in gulf shores behind bahama bobs to the whiskey wreck, its about 100 yards off the beach and a scoche west of the peak of the restaurants roof...it was about 15ft of water....sheepshead and flounder


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Yea, the pass is the only spot I've been to without a boat. Drop in about 50 yards from the bridge on the outgoing tide and you can canvas the seawall, then around the jetti to the right. Don't go with Big J at night though. He'll chicken out and start crying and you'll have to carry him back to the boat..


----------



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

can you spearfish next to the fort pickens fishing pier next to that sea wall

i have a 7ft spearpole

what type of fish are up in there


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I was told a few weeks ago that there is no spear fishing within 75 feet of the pier or jetties at fort pickens but not positive if it was a reliable source I'de check it out a little closer before I tried it.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I've heard the same thing about the 75ft rule but I'm not sure if it applies to pole spears. An easy way to find out is to call the local game warden/conservation office/ or even the police station. They're the ones who will give you the ticket if you screw up so they will know for certain. There was a thread on here last summer about this topic. Do a search and see what you come up with. If I remember correctly, it was 75' from the pier if you were using a projectile(speargun) but can't remember if there were any regs reguarding a pole spear since it's similar to the gigs guys use for floundering... but what the hell do I know, I'm just a diver.


----------

